# Aug 2018 SMF Challenge - Dancing Funnel Pour



## earlene (Aug 2, 2018)

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-
General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.
2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.
3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!
4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.
SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on *Aug. 26, 2018* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date *Aug. 30, 2018 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on *Aug. 31, 2018*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The August 2018 SMF Challenge is the Dancing Funnel Pour.
Rules for the this month’s challenge:
Use a minimum of 2 colors.
Use a slab mold, or a mold in which you can cut the soap in a slab-like cut (horizontal vs..
Use 2 or more squeeze bottles (one for each color).  If you don’t have squeeze bottles, you can devise an alternative, such as a plastic baggie with a corner cut to use like a squeeze bottle, but it may be more difficult to manage without actual squeeze bottles.
This is a CP technique. However, if anyone is creative enough to figure out how it can be done using HP or MP please feel free to do so.

A slow moving (slow-to-trace) recipe helps a lot to give you as much time to work as possible, as does soaping cool.  When you first start out this can be rather time consuming.
Credit for this technique goes to Tatsiana Serko and Jelena Vasiljeva.  To read more about their inspiration here are some links:
Jelena Vasiljeva’s blog post dated February 1, 2016 :
http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com/2016/02/my-meeting-with-tatsiana-serko-steso.html
Tatsiana Serko’s blog post dated July 14, 2016: 
https://bysteso.blogspot.com/2016/07/dansing-funnel-techniques.html#comment-form
Amy Warden’s Great Cakes Soap Challenge Club - Dancing Funnel Challenge (Aug. 2016):
https://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/dancing-funnel-challenge-winners/
Debi Olsen’’s blogpost dated Aug. 12, 2016:
http://medoitmeself.com/2016/08/12/great-cakes-soap-challenge-club-dancing-funnel-challenge/
Nejen o mýdle’s blog post dated Aug. 13, 2016:
http://nejenomydle.blogspot.com/2016/08/dancing-funnel-technique-soap-challenge.html
These are all very interesting and contain a lot of background information as well as some on how to successfully create a soap using this technique.
I first used this technique as taught in an advanced swirls class I took in June 2017, and have wanted it to be one of our Challenges, so here it is!  I was surely challenged trying to make the ‘perfect’ Dancing Funnel soap and soap making video as well.

If you want to forego my own video, take a look at this one, which is short and sweet and shows the technique very well:

This is the video I made in which I demonstrate my last 5 attempts at this technique.

Here are some photos of the finished soap I made, but you will also see some excellent examples when you look at the blogpost links I included above.
Pictured below are four of the 5 Dancing Funnel Soaps I made in July, all of which show that a lot more practice is required.  A slow moving recipe and NOT stick blending is the key to perfecting this technique.






The fifth soap is pictured in the Challenge video.
Below are some examples of the results when this skill is perfected:
By Jelena:




By Tatsiana:




Thanks for participating and please sign up using the sign up sheet below.
Enjoy!
_Edited to correct erroneous link._  Thank you, *artemis!*


----------



## earlene (Aug 2, 2018)

To sign up, copy & paste this sign-up sheet in your reply.  Add your name and the next consecutive number.  Thank you.

Sign up Sheet -

1.


----------



## artemis (Aug 2, 2018)

I guess I'm in a Kapia Mera mood today: 
Also, Earlene, the link you have for Amy Warden's challenge  is the same as the one you have for Debi Olsen's blog.
And why would we pass up the chance to match your voice to your name? Thanks for the demo! With all those spots, how long did it take to make one batch?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. dibbles - happy dancing!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice video earlene!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt -  going to try (if I have time)


----------



## amd (Aug 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years


----------



## earlene (Aug 2, 2018)

artemis said:


> I guess I'm in a Kapia Mera mood today:
> 
> Also, Earlene, the link you have for Amy Warden's challenge  is the same as the one you have for Debi Olsen's blog.
> 
> And why would we pass up the chance to match your voice to your name? Thanks for the demo! With all those spots, how long did it take to make one batch?




Thank you, *artemis!*  I'm so glad you caught that & let me know while I could still edit and correct that error.

I also adore Kapia Mera's style.  That's a beautiful example.



dibbles said:


> Nice video earlene!!



Thank you, *dibbles! * I have a ways to go yet to even begin master that software; it is a powerful program and I see so much potential it's mind boggling.  Stretching my mind and pushing the limits of my education is one of the ways I enjoy growing, which why I love learning new things like creative software and intricate soapmaking techniques. Now if I can just learn to master the Dancing Funnel!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!


----------



## scard (Aug 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5.  scard - I can dance...not!  but I'll try


----------



## scard (Aug 2, 2018)

Earline, I loved the idea of lining the squeeze bottles, I just hate cleaning them, ugh!  Now I'll use them more often.


----------



## artemis (Aug 2, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not!  but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh goodness, I'm so excited to see the entries for this challenge! I tried this technique a week ago and boy was the result kind of ugly! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 2, 2018)

♪ ♫"We can dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind
Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're are no friends of mine"♫ ♪

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 2, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....


----------



## Primrose (Aug 3, 2018)

*New*
1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 


Lets see if Primrose can actually submit an entry after the last two failed challenges ...


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 3, 2018)

Thinking about the capacity of my slab mold... would it be ok if I had a solid layer and used the technique on the top half on my bars? I think my mold holds around 60oz of oils which is way too much for a first time technique. I can easily use my loaf molds but I think this could look cute with a layer somewhere.


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2018)

*BattleGnome*,  yes, that would be okay.  

But you're still going to end up with a lot of soap if you need to choose to repeat it 2 or three times to perfect the technique.  Of course you might be so much more adept at working with slow moving recipes than I am that you'll get it perfect the first time.  Anyway, if you feel the need for a couple of smaller practice runs, you could look around your house for smaller slab mold substitutes.  The first time I made it was in a plastic food storage container the size that provided 3 average-sized rectangular bars of soap.  

One of my sample soaps pictured in the still shot of four was made that way.  It's the one on the right in which you see a black line.  Everything below the black line was a different soap base made the day before and kept covered with plastic to keep it soft and extra day.


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2018)

It was pointed out that the original creator of this technique although not fully credited, was La Perle (laperle_yokohama) who posted this to her Instagram account dated Aug. 30 2015 here:  




You will notice that Jalena (soaptechniques)  responds with "fantastic soap, I love it!!!"  to her post.  Jalena's soap that she made and called the 'Traveling Funnel" looks more or less the same as far as technique, so more credit should be attributed to La Perle than previously stated.  

This is just to clarify that perhaps the technique may have evolved a bit along the way, but La Perle's soap may have been more than just inspiration.


----------



## psfred (Aug 3, 2018)

I may have to try this, if I get a soap mold made up in the next few days I'll sign up.  Haven't made any soap for a while, it seems to last a long time!


----------



## earlene (Aug 4, 2018)

*psfred*, if you don't get a mold made, you can use a cardboard box, such as the one I picture below.

The first SMF Challenge I joined was for a soap made in a slab mold.  I didn't own a traditional slab mold and didn't really want to spend the money and wait for one to arrive, so I used a cardboard boot box lined with freezer paper.  It was really quite large and made quite a lot of soap.  So the next time I needed a slab mold I looked for smaller alternatives.  I found this small orange juice drink box bottom that worked perfectly for a slab mold.  Still as you can see on the bottom, it takes 74.8 ounces of oil for a batch of soap and that's still a lot of soap.  So I looked for even smaller slab mold alternatives.  That's when I found the bamboo organizer box I use in the video for a mere $7.00 at Target. It measures 2.5 x 6 x 9 inches which makes it great for a mini-slab mold.   But I also have a yellow plastic container I found at a thrift store that I have used as a slab mold as well.  So a traditional slab mold doesn't have to be something to stop anyone from joining in.






Here's the Yellow Plastic soap mold I found at a thrift store on the Mendocino Coast last year and have used a few times also.  The soap just slips right out of it when I turn it over.  Don't mind the ugly re-batch; the photo is to show the mold.


----------



## psfred (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas!  I have plenty of scrap wood in the shop to make one up, just need the time.  It's coming up on fall preparation for the bees, the garden, the house (painting) and our beer club fundraisers.....

I will look around for a plastic container too, should be something kicking around that will work.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 4, 2018)

I made one from corflute


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 4, 2018)

I’d sign up if I had the vaguest hope of planing a soap so it was nice and square.


----------



## earlene (Aug 4, 2018)

*penelopejane*, it doesn't have to be square!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 4, 2018)

earlene said:


> *penelopejane*, it doesn't have to be square!



Yes I know! I meant any regular shape with 90* corners. I am not very good (understatement of the year) at planing.


----------



## earlene (Aug 4, 2018)

Okay, I get that.  Still, we'd love to see your soap if make some.


----------



## earlene (Aug 5, 2018)

Just to let you all know, I am leaving in a few minutes on a roadtrip to California to see my eldest son.  Again, I will be in wildfire country, so if things get a little sketchy and you don't hear from me for a day or two, it's most likely just an internet accessibility problem.  It happens sometimes on the road, anyway, but unsually not for more than a night or two.  But if power outages occur once I am at my destination in Northern California, internet would be unavailable.  

In the meantime, if it appears I am not responding, *dibbles* will field questions or clarifications in my absence.  

How's it going everyone?

Oh, and if an admin reads this, please update the link in the banner above to link to this thread so folks can easily find  August monthly Challenge.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Serene (Aug 5, 2018)

Please be safe out there, Earlene.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 5, 2018)

Safe travels earlene. I made a first try yesterday and impatiently unmolded a little too soon. I am going to try again on Thursday, because we will be out of town for a couple of days. That should take self control issues out of my hands


----------



## earlene (Aug 6, 2018)

chela1261 said:


> You can't just delete a post?





chela1261 said:


>



I see that you are 'mad', but is it only about not being able to delete a post?  Or does it have something to do with the challenge?

Anyway, no, you can edit a post. Or you can send a private message (now called conversations since the change-over) to an admin & request it be deleted.  If you do that, you should include a link to the post in question so they don't have to search to find it.

As to not being able to delete posts, see this thread: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/is-there-a-way-to-delete-a-post.68854/


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 6, 2018)

Great challenge!

Safe travels Earlene


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 6, 2018)

earlene said:


> Just to let you all know, I am leaving in a few minutes on a roadtrip to California to see my eldest son.  Again, I will be in wildfire country, so if things get a little sketchy and you don't hear from me for a day or two, it's most likely just an internet accessibility problem.  It happens sometimes on the road, anyway, but unsually not for more than a night or two.  But if power outages occur once I am at my destination in Northern California, internet would be unavailable.
> 
> In the meantime, if it appears I am not responding, *dibbles* will field questions or clarifications in my absence.
> 
> ...


That Carr fire is scary and no joke. Please be safe. My BIL and SIL and their kids were evacuated last week and were able to go back 5 days later, however, they didn't bring anything but clothes back with them in case of another evacuation. 

I will start my soap this weekend, and see how it goes. I've never done this type of pour before, so it will definitely be a challenge.


----------



## earlene (Aug 6, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> That Carr fire is scary and no joke. Please be safe. My BIL and SIL and their kids were evacuated last week and were able to go back 5 days later, however, they didn't bring anything but clothes back with them in case of another evacuation.



I will be avoiding Lake County altogether for that very reason.  Besides not wanting to drive into a fire (I've been burned badly, so don't have any plans to repeat that experience), I don't want to add to the burden of the fire fighters by being someplace I don't need to be.  I've been keeping a close eye on CDF's CalFire data site:  http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/incidents/
Of course, it changes daily, but it sure helps with planning my route.  I do see a new listing for another fire that I did not see 24 hours ago; it was just added yesterday.  So I'll be looking at it again tonight and tomorrow night to determine if I need to alter my route again. 

Although my route is altered quite a lot from what I would normally do, I am taking the safer Southern route via Sacramento route over to 101 and then North from there.  If there were no fires, I'd be taking 20 from the Yuba Pass all the way to Mendocino County, but that's not a safe route right now, so the extra miles are not an issue.  My son and I stay in touch by phone, too.  He was scared out of his mind last year, but seems less worried now that he lives in town that last year when he lived in the actual forest outside of town.

I am really looking forward to hearing about your soap, *jcandleattic*.

.


----------



## chela1261 (Aug 6, 2018)

earlene said:


> I see that you are 'mad', but is it only about not being able to delete a post?  Or does it have something to do with the challenge?
> 
> Anyway, no, you can edit a post. Or you can send a private message (now called conversations since the change-over) to an admin & request it be deleted.  If you do that, you should include a link to the post in question so they don't have to search to find it.
> 
> As to not being able to delete posts, see this thread: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/is-there-a-way-to-delete-a-post.68854/


I was more frustrat than mad so I hit the wrong button. I read your post about the challenge and I thought it funny because I was just watching videos on the dancing funnel technique on YouTube looking for something different to do. I did it for Amy's soap challenge but I never download the instructions for the challenges. Then I started watching the first video you posted and I realized I had just watched it on YouTube. I wanted to tell you that and as soon as I hit "quote" I said I don't want to do that on her technique post so i tried deleting it. It wasn't even posted yet and I couldn't get rid of it "your post" from my reply box. Finally I selected all and hit backspace and finally your post disappeared. I hit "save changes" because there wasn't anything else to do and when I did it said I had to put text in the box. I was at my wits end so I wrote what I wrote. I can't remember why there is a second post. I must of done something wrong again and tried to delete it, gave up, and hit a face and posted it. So that's what happened and thanks for the link


----------



## earlene (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks, for explaining, *chela*.  I've actually had similar stuff happen.  I always chalk it up to some weird computer or software glitch.  But, yes, it is frustrating.


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 7, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to!


----------



## earlene (Aug 7, 2018)

Dance a little bit each day!  

Caveat:  Careful when dancing and pouring soap at the same time!


----------



## Roselyne (Aug 9, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!


----------



## amd (Aug 9, 2018)

Is there a recommendation for brand of bottles? I use ones that I get from Hobby Lobby in the art supply department for mixing TD, but it is a really poor bottle. Any amount of squeezing pressure and either the lid pops off or the soap oozes out of the lid. Even shaking to mix my TD has to be done carefully or I end up covered in TD.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2018)

I think I just got mine at Walmart.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 9, 2018)

amd said:


> Is there a recommendation for brand of bottles? I use ones that I get from Hobby Lobby in the art supply department for mixing TD, but it is a really poor bottle. Any amount of squeezing pressure and either the lid pops off or the soap oozes out of the lid. Even shaking to mix my TD has to be done carefully or I end up covered in TD.



I found my squeeze bottles at a restaurant supply store. Good quality and really not expensive.


----------



## artemis (Aug 9, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I think I just got mine at Walmart.


I was at Walmart today. Bottles were on the mental list. Did I grab them? No! Forgot all about them.


----------



## TeresaGG (Aug 9, 2018)

artemis said:


> I was at Walmart today. Bottles were on the mental list. Did I grab them? No! Forgot all about them.


I can never rely on mental lists. I have to wight it down AND rember to bring it with me.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 10, 2018)

TeresaGG said:


> I can never rely on mental lists. I have to wight it down AND rember to bring it with me.


I have an app for that. It helps because i usually make my list at work and never put my mental list items on it. Now I have a running tally with me at all times


----------



## redhead1226 (Aug 10, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 -  Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!


----------



## earlene (Aug 10, 2018)

amd said:


> Is there a recommendation for brand of bottles? I use ones that I get from Hobby Lobby in the art supply department for mixing TD, but it is a really poor bottle. Any amount of squeezing pressure and either the lid pops off or the soap oozes out of the lid. Even shaking to mix my TD has to be done carefully or I end up covered in TD.



My suggestion is to use any squeeze bottle that has a very thin tip ( you can always cut a bit away if you desire) and if it has a cover for the tip, that's a nice feature, but not totally necessary.  Even with a cover for the tip, I still find I have to use the tip of my gloved finger when shaking, though, as I have even had leakage with a covered tip. Plus a cover can come loose.

I have purchased bottles at various locations, but they are pretty much all the same.  If they are too hard to squeeze though, I would not recommend them.  But I haven't run into that too often.

So, no, I have no particular brand of bottle to recommend.  I just looked at the bottles I brought along with me on this trip and all they say on the bottom is 'China' so there is no brand name.  But they have the attached tip covers that I like.  I really don't recall where I found them; one of the many stores I visit periodically; it could have been anywhere.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 10, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> Thinking about the capacity of my slab mold... would it be ok if I had a solid layer and used the technique on the top half on my bars? I think my mold holds around 60oz of oils which is way too much for a first time technique. I can easily use my loaf molds but I think this could look cute with a layer somewhere.


I know what you mean. My slab mold holds 80 oz. oil. I would need gigantic squeeze bottles. And a lot of patience. Slow moving trace, think lard and OO.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 10, 2018)

I can't pour all the batter into my squeeze bottles at once - I have to refill part way through. You could just use enough to make batter to fill your mold to 1-1.5 inches. I don't know if your mold holds that much at a huge depth. earlene also said you could use a loaf mold and just cut the bars like you would a slab instead of vertically like a loaf is typically cut - that takes a lot less batter than a large slab mold.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 10, 2018)

earlene said:


> My suggestion is to use any squeeze bottle that has a very thin tip ( you can always cut a bit away if you desire) and if it has a cover for the tip, that's a nice feature, but not totally necessary.  Even with a cover for the tip, I still find I have to use the tip of my gloved finger when shaking, though, as I have even had leakage with a covered tip. Plus a cover can come loose.
> 
> I have purchased bottles at various locations, but they are pretty much all the same.  If they are too hard to squeeze though, I would not recommend them.  But I haven't run into that too often.
> 
> So, no, I have no particular brand of bottle to recommend.  I just looked at the bottles I brought along with me on this trip and all they say on the bottom is 'China' so there is no brand name.  But they have the attached tip covers that I like.  I really don't recall where I found them; one of the many stores I visit periodically; it could have been anywhere.



I've used the plastic condiment bottles that have lids. The caps kept getting in my way and I've had one of the tops pop off mid-use. 

I now have some like this one: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009DRCK22/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I love them. One gets used for chocolate sauce; the others are used for soapmaking.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 10, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I've used the plastic condiment bottles that have lids. The caps kept getting in my way and I've had one of the tops pop off mid-use.
> 
> I now have some like this one: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009DRCK22/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I love them. One gets used for chocolate sauce; the others are used for soapmaking.


But they only hold 8 oz. Look at Lee Valley.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 10, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> But they only hold 8 oz. Look at Lee Valley.


You can add batter to the bottles as you go. That’s what I do.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 10, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> But they only hold 8 oz. Look at Lee Valley.


The ones I have are larger than that but that's what they look like.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 10, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I’d sign up if I had the vaguest hope of planing a soap so it was nice and square.


pj this is where the hdpe divider mold comes in handy. The dividers make them perfectly smooth without planing. They punch out very perfectly, of course at a much higher cost than a cardboard box!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 10, 2018)

^^ True. 
I have used tomato sauce (ketchup to most of you!) squeeze bottles. The lids screw on so no problem there. They are not see through.  Mayonnaise bottles are good as they are see through and have screw top lids.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 10, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 -  Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to “dance” my way back


----------



## earlene (Aug 10, 2018)

I couldn't get all the batter into my smaller squeeze bottles, so I used plastic wrap on top of the containers that I mixed the colored batter in to keep it from loosing water in between.  Or when I mixed in a container that came with it's own lid, then I pour some into the squeeze bottle and leave the rest in the mixing container with the lid closed.  (I wish I could find a photo online of this container that I bought at Walmart, but although I keep looking, I can't find one.  They still sell it, too because I see them often.)


----------



## dibbles (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve tried this a couple of times in the past, and have made two small batches for this challenge. The biggest tip I can give you is to start at emulsion. Your batter will be thin and your circles probably won’t be well formed at the bottom, but will be perfect when you get toward the top. I tried starting at light trace and it wasn’t as successful. Those bars are going to need some serious planing to get the tops to look smooth.


----------



## earlene (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes, I totally agree with you *dibbles*!  I plan to make another one tonight if my son doesn't have plans for us.  I brought along a minimum of supplies so I could do this and haven't done since on the road.  I am bound and determined to have at least ONE success with this technique!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 11, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ... 
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 11, 2018)

I am going to add my name to the list.  Hopefully I have the time to actually participate!

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ...
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!
15. SunRiseArts -


----------



## earlene (Aug 11, 2018)

Well my quest for perfect Dancing Funnel continues, but not yet there.  Since I am on the road, I am at the mercy of what oils are available at grocery stores.  I stopped along the road in another state where prices are lower than California and bought some HO Safflower Oil and a very small jar of CO, then figured somewhere I'd find another oil to mix with it or just use those two.  I added a bottle of Avocado oil to the mix, as it was on sale and figured those three should be okay for a slow moving recipe.  Even with only using a whisk, it went faster than I thought it would.  I'll try again tomorrow night or the next night and see if I can force myself to separate for color sooner and work with a more liquid batter.  It was better than the last few I made at home, but still too thick.  I await the reveal, hoping that at least it looks more like it's supposed to look.

The FO was Little Black Dress by Rustic Ecsentuals, which on their site says no acceleration, but on our spreadsheet, the entry says there is a manageable acceleration.  I did not bring my IR thermometer, but I wasn't soaping hot and I only used 15% CO.  Oh, one other new thing:  I used corn silk.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 11, 2018)

Corn silk as from the garden? or is there an additive of corn silk?


----------



## earlene (Aug 11, 2018)

Corn silk from fresh corn that I husked and removed the corn silk, saved, dried and cut into little pieces to put into the lye solution.

P.S.  I do believe you can buy corn silk powder, as I recall it being mentioned a time or two here on SMF in threads that addressed the use of corn silk.  Nature's Garden sells it and so do some other suppliers.  I know it is used in some cosmetics.  The natural corn silk is also used for a tea, but I won't go into that.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ...
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!
15. SunRiseArts - 
16. Rowan- have also been MIA, but can't think of a more fun way to return to soaping than with a challenge


----------



## Serene (Aug 12, 2018)

Lots of new people!!  Go challenge go! Cant wait for pics! (New as in entering the challenge lol)


----------



## earlene (Aug 12, 2018)

Welcome back, *Rowan*.   I look forward to your participation.

So I made another Dancing Funnel soap in two layers really.  The first night I did such a small batch, there was room to add just as much as the first night, so I went ahead and did the second night exactly the same as the first, so the fact that it's layered probably won't even show.   I believe I am finally getting better at stopping the whisking before I go to far and have reached a level of 'lack of thickness' that allows me to do this technique better.  I also believe that by practicing a few times, I can now go faster and am not as hesitant, so that's a plus as well.  

I'm thinking of making another practice Dancing Funnel again tonight, because I'm really wanting to get those thin outer rings of color with the bigger inside dot.  I am getting there at least.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Earlene, it's lovely to be back on the forum and so amazing to be soaping again! I've missed it so much! 

I can't wait to see everyone's entries either !

I've had a couple of tries so far with mixed results. My usual recipe goes off like a rocket and I have very little time to play, so I tried some high lard recipes. One batter was too thin so I duly overcompensated and overwhisked the hell out of the next batch, which started perfect and then ended up so thick I could have built a soap mountain. 

Happily (now I'm soaping again) I realise that it just gives me another excuse to make more soap!

BTW I love the idea of doing a second batch on top of the first. I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hopefully I can do next month!  To much going on with daughter in town   I can't wait to see everyone's creations!


----------



## earlene (Aug 13, 2018)

Rowan said:


> Thanks Earlene, it's lovely to be back on the forum and so amazing to be soaping again! I've missed it so much!
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's entries either !
> 
> ...


I did a too thin batter last night.  I guess I didn't get it to complete emulsion before I started and some oils oozed out and floated on top.  I thought they'd just re-absorb, but somehow the paper towels under the molds (2 different molds) were saturated with oil this morning when I got up.  Probably when I transported the tray (with the molds stacked on top of each other) from the work area to the dry sink where I packed them in towels for insulation.  The wooden mold doesn't look like it leaked (but I haven't looked very closely yet) so I think it was the bottom silicone mold that managed to loose some oil in transport.  No new oil slicks, so whatever was left on top was re-absorbed.  I won't be cutting for another day or so, though as this is just too soft yet.  Although I did re-heat and have packed in warmed towels to encourage gel.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 13, 2018)

This line up is looking pretty cool.


----------



## earlene (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, I think I finally have it figured out!  How many tries did it take me to reach this level of success?  At least 8 if I don't count the first time I made it a year ago.  Anyway, here's how it looks this attempt:





They're still wet, so not sure if they will satisfy once they come out of the molds as much as right now, but I am pleased with how this went.  So all hand stirring to the lightest trace possible was the key, it seems.  And I did this in individual cavity molds because I've been wondering how it would work in them and the mini slab mold still has soap in it.  That's all I brought with me this trip.  

As I think I may have mentioned earlier, my soaping instructor (who taught me this technique) mentioned that you need more of one of the colors than the other.  I thought she said of the background color, but I believe I mis-remembered that.  I needed more of the foreground color.  This time I had at least 33% more of the foreground color and it worked out pretty well because I ran out of room in the molds before I ran out of purple.  It would probably be better to have 50% more of the foreground color.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 14, 2018)

I was debating cavity molds for an attempt. Still need to find the time to soap though


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 15, 2018)

This looks so fun!


----------



## amd (Aug 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> Well, I think I finally have it figured out!  How many tries did it take me to reach this level of success?  At least 8 if I don't count the first time I made it a year ago.  Anyway, here's how it looks this attempt:
> 
> View attachment 31557



@earlene Yes! this is exactly the cavity mold that popped into my head this morning to use for this challenge! Here I thought I was going to swoop in and save the day for others in the challenge who might be having a hard time finding a good sized mold. How easy was it to use squeeze bottles with this size of space to work in? I'm not the most nimble fingered on a good day with a regular mold.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm doing one more batch, and was thinking of making a little excess to try in individual cavity molds too! I think I'll try round ones since we already know the rectangles work  And yes - for sure you need more of the inside color than the outer ring color. Your soap looks nice earlene.


----------



## earlene (Aug 15, 2018)

amd said:


> @earlene Yes! this is exactly the cavity mold that popped into my head this morning to use for this challenge! Here I thought I was going to swoop in and save the day for others in the challenge who might be having a hard time finding a good sized mold. How easy was it to use squeeze bottles with this size of space to work in? I'm not the most nimble fingered on a good day with a regular mold.


Easier than I expected.  I used small squeeze bottles; I think the 8-ounce size.  They have long thin tips, so it worked out really well.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 16, 2018)

well, I made mine!  yay!   Actually made 2 at the same time. Different scents and colors.  The batter behaved perfectly.  Hopefully I got it right!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll be making mine on Saturday.  I guess I should watch a couple of the videos to make sure I know what I'm doing. LOL I usually just look at a soap and try to figure it out. HA


----------



## artemis (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm getting to mine, though I have the plans in my head.  Things are a little complicated.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 17, 2018)

artemis said:


> I'm not sure if I'm getting to mine, though I have the plans in my head.  Things are a little complicated.


That seems to always happen to me as well.. If I don't do mine this weekend it won't get done as I will be out of town from the 24th through the 10th of Sept.


----------



## amd (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll be trying mine this weekend. I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow, so I won't be house painting. I should be out in the workshop finishing my hutch, but maybe I can get both done and still take care of my other to do lists.


----------



## earlene (Aug 17, 2018)

*amd*, you mentioned in another thread, trying with the long spouted pouring cups.  That's fine if you can't find squeeze bottles.  If your aim is that good, more power to you!  I believe the batter stays thin longer with less exposure to the air in a squeeze bottle, but maybe you could cover the top with plastic wrap to alleviate air exposure.


----------



## amd (Aug 17, 2018)

@earlene great idea about covering with plastic wrap! I'm only doing a 1lb batch to try this method out and using my cavity mold so if it turns out that my aim isn't so hot, I can easily switch it to a ribbon pour or itps without too much trouble and still have pretty soaps. As slow as work is today, I might have time to google for other options to get the same effect without squeeze bottles - in case my restaurant friend doesn't have any unused bottles for me.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 17, 2018)

I tried using the round cavity molds and it worked well enough. If I were to try individual cavity molds again, I think rectangle molds would be a better option. It seems it gives more area to spread when the centers are poured. This try was a complete fail. My second try is the one that got too thick and doesn't look right. I might try again, otherwise I'll go with the first one I made. It's looking better all the time now that I've made two that really bombed.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 18, 2018)

I made mine today. I didn't watch the technique before doing mine, but just watched a couple and mine was very similar. The batter really thickened up on my about halfway through making it. But I think I did a decent job. When I cut it, I will have to clean/plain/bevel all of them. I can't wait until tomorrow to see how they turned out.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2018)

I can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 19, 2018)

Made mine today as well, the better stayed thin through to the end  I started off with a well intended plan with the colors and ended with what looks like two random googly eyes staring at me out of the whole lot other of circles!  Should be interesting!


----------



## earlene (Aug 19, 2018)

I, too, am looking forward to photos~

Seven more days until the entry thread opens.  I suspect I'll be home by then, although I only made it as far as Reno today.  My car battery died at Donner Summit Rest Area and I had to wait 3 hours for a tow truck, but it could have been way worse.  I could have been on the side of the road instead of at a rest area with modern facilities, and a whole lot more worse.  But now I have a brand new battery and hopefully that will be the last thing my cars needs done for a while.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 19, 2018)

I just finished my challenge soap. I've tried this technique a couple of times within the past year; this is my best one yet.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 19, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ...
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!
15. SunRiseArts - 
16. Rowan- have also been MIA, but can't think of a more fun way to return to soaping than with a challenge 
17. Zanzalawi - this has been on my to do list too, stoked to finally do it


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 20, 2018)

So little question for you @earlene - does the outline color have to remain the same if using more than two colors? Could I use multiple outline colors? [emoji848]
Thanks!


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 20, 2018)

Too late for this challenge probably but for Canadian soapers here is a link to great squeeze bottles. It is well worth the price to me because of the larger size and the wide mouth openings that allow easy fill and to get a spatula in there and clean out the leftovers. Confetti soap can pile up fast enough and by scraping out your bottles you can get an extra bar of soap for an individual mould so you are not adding to your scrap pile. For U.S. shoppers the cost would be even less because of the currency exchange. Of course then you'd have shipping.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=75618&cat=2,40733,75442


----------



## amd (Aug 20, 2018)

I made my soap this weekend using funnel pitchers covered with plastic wrap (probably didn't need it because the FO was so well behaved) and cavity molds - the square pink ones from Amazon. This will NOT be a technique that I repeat again. I don't have the patience for it. I got bored halfway through, so 3 of my bars are the dancing funnel pour and 3 bars are ITPS. LOL, it wasn't a bad technique, just too fiddly for me. This is also why I don't make cookies, I do cupcakes 4 times a year, and I gave up on soap dough... although soap cupcakes aren't too bad for me. I can do those a few times a year too.

The plus side of using the cavity mold... I can let those soaps sit as long as I want to before unmolding!


----------



## IndySoaper (Aug 20, 2018)

Definitely will be trying this technique.  Love it


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't think I'm going to be able to get it done in time.  I've been working like a crazy person getting things organized for my parents 60th Surprise Wedding Anniversary part on Saturday.  My sisters were supposed to come into town to help middle of this week but changed their mind.  So, it's just me and my daughter getting it together.  At least I got the majority of my house all cleaned and pretty.  Little bit left to go.  Then cooking and decorating


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 20, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Don't think I'm going to be able to get it done in time.  I've been working like a crazy person getting things organized for my parents 60th Surprise Wedding Anniversary part on Saturday.  My sisters were supposed to come into town to help middle of this week but changed their mind.  So, it's just me and my daughter getting it together.  At least I got the majority of my house all cleaned and pretty.  Little bit left to go.  Then cooking and decorating


Happy Anniversary to your parents.  I'm sure they will appreciate you and your daughter's hard work.  The end result will be well worth it.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 20, 2018)

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ...
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!
15. SunRiseArts - 
16. Rowan- have also been MIA, but can't think of a more fun way to return to soaping than with a challenge 
17. Zanzalawi - this has been on my to do list too, stoked to finally do it 
18. LiLiSoapz - I would love to try making something pretty and fun with my fifth soap.  First Challenge wooohoo!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 20, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> So little question for you @earlene - does the outline color have to remain the same if using more than two colors? Could I use multiple outline colors? [emoji848]
> Thanks!


earlene is traveling and hasn't answered your question yet. I told her I would help field the questions, but in this case I do think it needs to be her call. Technically, the dancing funnel pour is one outline color with one or more center colors. However, this is earlene's challenge and she may not care about that. Just want you to know your question hasn't been overlooked, and I'm sure she will be checking in soon.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks @dibbles
I hadn’t seen any examples of multiple outline colors anywhere but I had such a cool idea so I just had to ask [emoji1]


----------



## dibbles (Aug 20, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> Thanks @dibbles
> I hadn’t seen any examples of multiple outline colors anywhere but I had such a cool idea so I just had to ask [emoji1]


I wouldn't say you can't do that yet. Wait for earlene. Or if you haven't tried this yet, do a trial with one color outline. That way you will have a better idea of how you can expect your design to work when/if you try multiple colors.


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> So little question for you @earlene - does the outline color have to remain the same if using more than two colors? Could I use multiple outline colors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I didn't see your question sooner.  My car has been giving me trouble and yesterday (Sunday) the internal temps inside my car were a whopping 114° to 120°F for several hours during my drive.  Needless to say, I was drained and exhausted by the time I reached my destination.  Today was another bad day with the car, but I am sticking here in Evanston, WY for a couple of more days, (car-less) so will have time for follow up.

Multiple outline colors.  Interesting question.  I have not seen any photos of submissions to the Great Cakes Challenge in 2016  with more than only one outline color.  There are plenty with multiple internal colors, but they all had the same background color.  That doesn't mean it wouldn't work, only that it wasn't part of the design concept per the rules set forth.  Nor does it mean it wouldn't be a great variation.     ETA:  link to all entries in Great Cakes Aug 2016 Dancing Funnel Challenge:  https://soapchallengeclub.com/dancing-funnel-link-ups/

Looking back at the Great Cakes Soap challenge guidelines, which were really based on the technique as developed by it's authors, I'd say no.  Here is a quote indicating the border color is one color choice:  "each segment had to have the same color bordering it and the color inside the shape could only have _one_ solid color".  Now, if you do layers where say, the bottom half of your soap has one background color, but then the top half of your soap has a different background color, but you cannot see them unless you turn the soap over, then I would say yes.  Clear as mud?

Let me consult with the other Challenge Hosts and get a bit of feedback.  They may have some thoughts on the question that haven't occurred to me as yet.   In the meantime, while we consult, why not try it both ways, and see how they compare?

Maybe you should try it, and then once you see how it looks, if you love it so much that you really want it to be your submitted soap, send me a PM with the photo and the other Challenge Hosts and myself will make a decision together.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm totally butting in here but thats what us Aussies are like. 

Wouldnt this 'style' be based on the technique of layers of dots, more so than whether the background colour is the same?


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 21, 2018)

earlene said:


> ... La Perle (laperle_yokohama) ...


La Perle has posted this, which looks like the same technique with different outline colours (I couldn't find a picture of the cut soap):


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 21, 2018)

Ooooo. Based on SaltedFig’s pic, is there a minimum/maximum size requirement for our dots? Obviously a straight funnel pour is our of the question but in a crafter’s choice 1501 mold can I have two dots side by side for my first layer or do I need more?

Using 1501 as an example since it seems to be a vapery common size and an easy to find mold. To rephrase, is there a minimum number of dots per 4” we need? 4” long seems to be a decently standard bar size if I’m remembering right.


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> Ooooo. Based on SaltedFig’s pic, is there a minimum/maximum size requirement for our dots? Obviously a straight funnel pour is our of the question but in a crafter’s choice 1501 mold can I have two dots side by side for my first layer or do I need more?
> 
> Using 1501 as an example since it seems to be a vapery common size and an easy to find mold. To rephrase, is there a minimum number of dots per 4” we need? 4” long seems to be a decently standard bar size if I’m remembering right.


No, there really is not minimum or maximum for size of dots.  The main thing is that the background is supposed to be thinner, just a thin outline, while the center is larger.  Sort of like when the pupils of the eyes are super dilated and the iris is a very thin ring.  In the original design of the Dancing Funnel (aka cas the traveling funnel), the original soapers who developed this design style went with very thin outer rings and bigger inner dots.

But you could make little tiny dots with every tinier rings, or you could go with very large center dots with the thin rings around them.  It really depends on how much space you have available in your mold, how cooperative your soap batter is, and of course, how patient you are with the process.  The tiny dots take a lot more time and are more tedious work.

ETA:  I just realized I didn't answer your question about if you can start with only two dots.  Of course you can.

Also, when I made the DF in the individual molds I used much smaller dots because the mold size was smaller and I wanted more dots, but I could just as easily have had larger ones, but fewer by going with a bigger size.  It would still be a Dancing Funnel pour, but I'm not sure the outlines would show as well with only two.  Perhaps trying it and seeing how it looks is the best way to find out if it produces the look you want while still being a Dancing Funnel pour.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 21, 2018)

Here's my second attempt, done in February of this year. I was going to call it "Dancing in the Rain". The colours didn't have enough variation, one reason I wasn't in love with it (it's in my sale box now) but I also learned there's a fine line between too runny a batter and too thick a batter. 

If I remember correctly, I did end up switching the background colour about halfway through, from white to the pale blue but it was because I had equal parts of all three colours and started running out of the pale blue before running out of the white. You use less of the background colour than the other colour(s).


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice, *Misschief.*  Yes I ran out of batter when I used equal amounts of batter and switched part way through myself a couple of times.  I remember learning I needed more of one that the other but remembered the wrong one.  It's actually less of the background color and more of the center color.  I should edit the video and fix my error in it to state it correctly.


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

*zanzalawi,* after consideration and consultation with the others in the Challenge Hosting group, and reviewing the original post in this thread, the long awaited answer to your question is '*Yes*'.  You can use more than one outline color for this challenge.  It does not have to remain all the same color.  In fact I am looking forward to seeing your result!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 21, 2018)

Mine is complete, and honestly, not going to be a challenge winner. LOL If I had time I'd redo it, but there just is no time. 
I may be traveling myself when it's time to enter the photo for the challenge. 
@earlene or @dibbles, can I assign a proxy to post for me if I am unable to do it, if I send them a pic in conversations, or send to one of you two to do it? 
TIA


----------



## dibbles (Aug 21, 2018)

@jcandleattic It's okay with me, and I don't think there are any 'rules' that say you can't. I'd be happy to do it if @earlene prefers it that way. Otherwise, I would think she can just put it in when she creates the entry thread.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 21, 2018)

earlene said:


> *zanzalawi,* after consideration and consultation with the others in the Challenge Hosting group, and reviewing the original post in this thread, the long awaited answer to your question is '*Yes*'.  You can use more than one outline color for this challenge.  It does not have to remain all the same color.  In fact I am looking forward to seeing your result!



YAY!! i took yesterday off and had a pretty good time trying to execute the design i came up with this weekend, really looking forward to entering it  THANKS! 
and also because my 2 color attempt ended up looking like salmon roe......  maybe the colors will change but... its kinda yucky LOL 
i've been through evanston a time or two. that drive across wyoming can be so incredibly long. with temps like that in your car- wow, really hope you're taking it easy today!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 21, 2018)

dibbles said:


> 'd be happy to do it if @earlene prefers it that way. Otherwise, I would think she can just put it in when she creates the entry thread.



Okay, I'll wait until closer to the time. We aren't supposed to leave until the 31st, but my hub might get a bug and decide to leave 4-5 days early. 

If we leave early, I'll PM you with the pics.  Thank you.


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Mine is complete, and honestly, not going to be a challenge winner. LOL If I had time I'd redo it, but there just is no time.
> I may be traveling myself when it's time to enter the photo for the challenge.
> @earlene or @dibbles, can I assign a proxy to post for me if I am unable to do it, if I send them a pic in conversations, or send to one of you two to do it?
> TIA


Yes, of course, that is perfectly fine.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 22, 2018)

I tried this yesterday, all of my squirts sunk into the previous layers.  The soap looks like it will be pretty, but definitely not this technique.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 22, 2018)

LiLiSoapz said:


> I tried this yesterday, all of my squirts sunk into the previous layers.  The soap looks like it will be pretty, but definitely not this technique.



If you plane the top you might be surprised by what you find underneath.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 22, 2018)

dibbles said:


> If you plane the top you might be surprised by what you find underneath.


I'll try once it is ready to unmold, however the top to one of my squirt bottles came off in the middle of the pour.  It caused a massive blob of iridescent white.  I had no more background and far too much foreground, so I squirted the lavender in swirly motions until it was all out. 

It will be fun to see what patterns were in fact created.  I also had to use a faux slab mold (wine box turned loaf mold). 

Here is my pic of my failed attempt.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 22, 2018)

I really wanted a go at this but have run out of hours in the day as always. I can’t wait to see the entries though!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 22, 2018)

Mine is not challenge winner either, but I will post anyway.  My second try I like the colors better, and I used the same recipe, but a different scale, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out why is crumbly.  So I leave it here.

Lots of work in these,  not sure if I ever give it a go again ...  but never say never I guess.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 22, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Mine is not challenge winner either, but I will post anyway.  My second try I like the colors better, and I used the same recipe, but a different scale, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out why is crumbly.  So I leave it here.
> 
> Lots of work in these,  not sure if I ever give it a go again ...  but never say never I guess.
> 
> View attachment 31644


They do look very holiday-ish.  The circles ar great, I wish they didn't crumble up on you.  Can you smooth it out with water.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 23, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Mine is not challenge winner either, but I will post anyway.  My second try I like the colors better, and I used the same recipe, but a different scale, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out why is crumbly.  So I leave it here.
> 
> Lots of work in these,  not sure if I ever give it a go again ...  but never say never I guess.
> 
> View attachment 31644


My first one did the same, it crumbled towards the bottom and not throughout and with my terrible free hand cutting skills they now look like little Frankenstein creations ... Made another today, fingers crossed I can channel my inner surgeon to cut straight


----------



## earlene (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah, I wish there was a way to adjust a multi-cutter to cut to specifications on-the-fly.   With my new loaf cutter I think I should be able to do slab cuts straight, but I haven't used it yet for that because it didn't arrive in time.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is the cut version of my failure. It is definitely cool, because the colors did some strange things in there.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 23, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Mine is not challenge winner either, but I will post anyway.  My second try I like the colors better, and I used the same recipe, but a different scale, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out why is crumbly.  So I leave it here.
> 
> Lots of work in these,  not sure if I ever give it a go again ...  but never say never I guess.
> 
> View attachment 31644


Yours looks so good!! Much better than mine, for sure!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 23, 2018)

I havent tried yet, I am not having a good run with challenges lately, life has been getting in the way as it does. I hope that I can still have a go this weekend.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you all!  I am still scratching my head at to why it crumbled.  I hand cut mine...


----------



## Alzie (Aug 24, 2018)

Sunriseart, My thought on mine that crumbled was because it wasn't fully emulsified when I started because mine wasn't crumbly throughout, non crumbly area doesn't zap but the rest does. Measurements were accurate so I must not have had full emulsification. The second attempt was good, I took more time when stiring. Were you able to make another?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 24, 2018)

I don;t know.... mine was emulsified. I am sure of that.  I think measurements may have been off.  I am not going to use that scale again.

I am just going to throw it away .... good thing it was only 3 small bars.


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2018)

A reminder:  The entry thread will open tomorrow.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 25, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> I don;t know.... mine was emulsified. I am sure of that.  I think measurements may have been off.  I am not going to use that scale again.
> 
> I am just going to throw it away .... good thing it was only 3 small bars.


That's a bummer, but hopefully you'll be able to upgrade


----------



## Deniece (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm a fairly new soaper, but my creative spirit hungers for new things to try. Can't wait to try this method.  Will be drawing from all of your wisdom in wks to come. Thks.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 26, 2018)

My first (and probably only) attempt is in the mould and I think it went pretty well! 

You definitely need more of your "fill" colour and less of the outline colour. I also found the key was making the outline spots quite small 

It did take quite some time but I didn't find it a terribly difficult technique. I did have a squirt bottle disaster where the lid came off, so somewhere inside the middle of the slab there's a big splotch of soap! But the rest went well I think. 

I used BB Fresh Snow which smells amazing and gives me heaps of time to play.


----------



## earlene (Aug 26, 2018)

The Official Entry Thread is open:

After the closing date *Aug. 30, 2018 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on *Aug. 31, 2018*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

On Aug. 30th, a link to and the password for voting at survey monkey will be sent to all members who signed up for the Challenge.  That will give participants two days for voting so the result can be announced by the end of day on Aug. 31st.  I hope that will be enough time so as not to interfere with the start of the next Challenge.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Aug 26, 2018)

For some reason all of this isn't showing up in my app. Thanks for the link Earlene ! I'm viewing it online. I don't think I'll have time for all of my supplies to arrive and make an entry but I'm excited to see everyone else's! I think I'm going to try this with my 72% OO recipe.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 26, 2018)

Ooh I have another idea for a variation. Now I want work to be finished so I can go home and try it. Although that means tackling the cleaning of the squirty bottles ... aaargh


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 26, 2018)

Finished my second attempt and realized that I forgot to add the scent.  Oh well, guess I will be soaping again tomorrow.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 26, 2018)

The entries are beautiful so far! I really wanted to join in but time got away from me. I've been home about 12 days in the last 6 weeks so soaping has been on the back burner but this is definitely a technique I've wanted to try. Well done all who've entered so far. Great work!


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> The Official Entry Thread is open:
> 
> After the closing date *Aug. 30, 2018 at 11:59 pm CST* the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on *Aug. 31, 2018*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
> 
> On Aug. 30th, a link to and the password for voting at survey monkey will be sent to all members who signed up for the Challenge.  That will give participants two days for voting so the result can be announced by the end of day on Aug. 31st.  I hope that will be enough time so as not to interfere with the start of the next Challenge.




Oops, I forgot to include the link for the ENTRY thread:   https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...ancing-funnel-entry-thread.71221/#post-715222

If an admin sees this, would you please link the Entry thread at the top of the forums.  Thank you.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow the entries are absolutely gorgeous. which means there is no way I will share my ugliest.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 27, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Wow the entries are absolutely gorgeous. which means there is no way I will share my ugliest.


Nope, now you HAVE to share. 

I shared my ugly earlier.


----------



## earlene (Aug 28, 2018)

Agreed, the entries are gorgeous.  I am really enjoying each and every one of them.  If my first half dozen attempts had turned out so well, I'd be thrilled!  Please, please, please, don't be too shy to share your results.  It gives each and every one of us courage.


----------



## amd (Aug 28, 2018)

My entry is going to be underwhelming! To be honest... I don't think I did it right. Immastill enter it for entertainment purposes.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 28, 2018)

some gorgeous work has been entered! love them <3
i'll get pics of mine taken and posted asap


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 28, 2018)

As I said before, mine is no winner but I'll enter them. I'm sure to come in last. LOL


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 28, 2018)

amd said:


> My entry is going to be underwhelming! To be honest... I don't think I did it right. Immastill enter it for entertainment purposes.


You and me both sister!! LOL


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 28, 2018)

amd and jcandleattic: 

Me three!  I was quickly reminded when I started why I never tried this technique after my first attempt.  I made my lye water, measured my oils and then sat down for a quick brush up on the technique.....but the internet was broken!  GAH!!!  I'll enter it, but positive I did not do it right


----------



## Primrose (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh my gosh look at the date - I will need to remember to upload mine tonight so I dont miss out on entering!
Never did manage to get a second attempt done ... mostly because the squirty bottles are still soaking lol so the first attempt will have to do


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 28, 2018)

Well I suck and haven’t made my soap yet, but I still plan to, I just will miss the deadline to enter. Can’t find my big squeeze bottles so i still need to pick some up tonight


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 29, 2018)

THAT was your ugly?  You have very high standards!


----------



## earlene (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi, folks, I have begun to put the survey for voting together (in draft form) so I thought I'd ask a favor of any of you who include multiple photos of your entry.  If there is a particular photo you prefer to be the one in the voting survey, please advise me which one to include.  If you don't let me know, then I will choose the one I think does the best service to your entry.  (*Primrose*, thank you for letting me know via PM.)

Voting doesn't start until after 11:59pm CST tomorrow night, but in order to speed up the process of preparing the survey etc, I like to be prepared, which is why I've begun the draft.  Sometimes getting photos to 'stick' to survey monkey problems have been identified and I wanted to eliminate any problems early.  I am glad I did because a couple of photos did create a slight issue, but that has been resolved now.

When the survey monkey voting survey is posted, I will send a message via 'conversations' to all folks on the sign-up list.  At this point in time, there are 18 members signed up, but if anyone still wants to sign up, there is still time until the entry thread closes.  This is the list so far:

1. dibbles - happy dancing!
2. shunt - going to try (if I have time)
3. amd - it's been on my "to try list" for several years
4. Misschief - I've tried a couple of times, time to perfect the technique!
5. Scard - I can dance...not! but I'll try
6. Artemis - we'll see if I have time to play!
7. jcandleattic - Maybe I'll actually have time to join this one?
8. BattleGnome - mold size vs squirt bottle size....
9. Primrose - better buy some squirt bottles ...
10. Mommycarlson - you can dance if you want to! 
11. Roselyne - really hope I'll have time to make it!
12. Redhead1226 - Gonna give it a go! Nice challenge!
13. jules92207 - I’ve been MIA for a while, this is a good way to“dance” my way back
14. Alzie- first challenge, time to put on my dancing shoes!
15. SunRiseArts - 
16. Rowan- have also been MIA, but can't think of a more fun way to return to soaping than with a challenge 
17. Zanzalawi - this has been on my to do list too, stoked to finally do it 
18. LiLiSoapz - I would love to try making something pretty and fun with my fifth soap. First Challenge wooohoo!

Thank you all for participating in this challenge!

When I have sent the message to all participants in the challenge, I will also post a message and a link on this thread and the Entry thread hoping it will make voting access easier for all of you.

Earlene


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 29, 2018)

Entered! 

This was the other one I tried, the colors changed a bit, I thought it looked like fish eggs but omg it smells so good! WSP raspberry rose hibiscus tea


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 30, 2018)

I'll post my entry soaps tonight after work. Thought they were on my phone, they must be on my iPad. Doesn't matter, everyone elses entries are amazing compared to mine.


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh my goodness! I am SO glad I am not voting ... the entries are amazing!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 30, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Oh my goodness! I am SO glad I am not voting ... the entries are amazing!


They are all amazing! It's going to be tough choosing just one!


----------



## artemis (Aug 30, 2018)

Ok... I guess I have to accept that I'm not getting this one done! I have had two huge family milestones this month plus our family vacation. I'm feeling brain-dead and drained. I could use a soaping session as therapy, though, so maybe I'll still try this technique.


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

The Entry Thread is closed and the voting via Survey Monkey link & password has been sent to the eligible to vote 18 participants.  Please check your Conversations for the survey information and vote for three (3).  Good luck everyone!

If you were not a recipient of the information, please let me know.  Being limited to sending only 5 recipients per conversation meant I had to send it 4 times to get all 18 of you included.  I think that can be altered at some point by an admin, but it's already done, so I'll follow up on that later.

If you have any difficulty with the survey, please let me know.

The winners will be posted at 11:59pm CST on Aug. 31 or sooner if all 18 of you vote earlier and I get the analysis.

The link to this month's challenge voting on Survey Monkey is:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/S2CMD9Z

Thank you for your participation!

ETA:

I am working on solving the survey problems. The link above no longer works while I fix this. Everyone who voted before (there were only 2 or maybe 4 people who voted) will have to vote again because it will be a new link when it is corrected. Those of you who did vote, I assume were only allowed 1 vote and not able to vote for the top 3. I will update this thread as soon as it is fixed. Please bear with me.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 31, 2018)

All of the entries are stunning. It looks like a tough technique and they all turned out beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2018)

I wanted to say a huge thankyou to Earlene for hosting the challenge. It must take a huge amount of work!

I'd always wanted to try this technique and it gave me a kick up the ..... (English saying) to get started again, lol!

Wow, the entries are really stunning and it's been great fun looking at all the photos!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 31, 2018)

earlene said:


> The Entry Thread is closed and the voting via Survey Monkey link & password has been sent to the eligible to vote 18 participants.  Please check your Conversations for the survey information and vote for three (3).  Good luck everyone!
> 
> If you were not a recipient of the information, please let me know.  Being limited to sending only 5 recipients per conversation meant I had to send it 4 times to get all 18 of you included.  I think that can be altered at some point by an admin, but it's already done, so I'll follow up on that later.
> 
> ...



I'm having issues with voting, Earlene. First, I wasn't asked for the password. Second, I picked my three choices (only three) and got the following message: *! This question requires 3, and only 3, choices.  *


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 31, 2018)

same issue for me @Misschief


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

Okay, I just got up about half an hour ago and just now saw this.  I will try to see what the problem is.  Some votes did go through, but this is the first time I've done this, so I am eliciting help from the Challenge Hosts who have experience posting the survey to try and identify the problems and a solution.  Please bear with me.  I/we will solve this as soon as we can and let you know.

I am working on solving the survey problems. The link above no longer works while I fix this. Everyone who voted before (there were only 2 or maybe 4 people who voted) will have to vote again because it will be a new link when it is corrected. Those of you who did vote, I assume were only allowed 1 vote and not able to vote for the top 3. I will update this thread as soon as it is fixed. Please bear with me.

I believe it is fixed.  Here is the new link:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/XMD2TYH
Same password.  Everyone should vote with the new link, even those of you who already voted, because those votes did not allow for the top 3, only the top 1.

Thank you for your patience.
Earlene


----------



## artemis (Aug 31, 2018)

earlene said:


> I believe it is fixed.  Here is the new link:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/XMD2TYH
> Same password.  Everyone should vote with the new link, even those of you who already voted, because those votes did not allow for the top 3, only the top 1.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> Earlene


It's still telling me "3 and only 3"


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2018)

artemis said:


> It's still telling me "3 and only 3"


Its the same for me too, sorry!


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

artemis said:


> It's still telling me "3 and only 3"





Rowan said:


> Its the same for me too, sorry!



Is this with the new survey link?  Yes, just tested it and I had the same problem, too.

I am SO SO Sorry.  We are trying to identify what the issue is and fix it.  Please for give me.  I have a tester to help and hopefully this will be resolved shortly.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2018)

It's really no problem, we appreciate the effort you put in hosting the challenge and a few hiccups with the voting is not an issue at all.

I


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow! I just looked at the entry thread! Amazing soaps! I was having kind of a cruddy Friday but those beautiful soap pics put me back in my happy placed again!


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

Boy do I feel incompetent!  Survey Monkey has been driving me bananas.  First I couldn't figure out why it wasn't working the way it was supposed to be working, then it worked when tested, but not for the voters, then blah, blah, blah.  Finally with SaltedFig's help we got it working and then the darn thing closed!  But I did manage to get it open again.  Man it's been more learning experiences than I like first thing when I wake up in the morning!  And I still feel incompetent.  

I will be watching every Survey Monkey tutorial on youtube that I can find, I can tell you that.

For the folks who received the messages with the survey links and passwords, please use the latest one sent to you within the past 15 or 20 minutes.  Thank you for your blessed patience and tolerance!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 31, 2018)

Earlene, no worries at all, survey monkey can be challenging at best and huge thank you for coordinating all of this for us!!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2018)

It's working now earlene. So sorry for all the troubles it caused you, and thanks for your efforts.


----------



## scard (Aug 31, 2018)

Worked for me too.  Earlene I think you are the one that should be blessed for your patience tolerance and hard work. 
You know what they say, when life gives you bananas, make a daiquiri!


  You deserve it.


----------



## zanzalawi (Aug 31, 2018)

@scard is 100% right lol
great work everyone, such beautiful soaps!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 31, 2018)

Earlene, you have amazing patience! Thank you for all the work that you put into getting this working for everyone to vote.

And again, I am SO glad I'm not voting! I can't wait to see what you all pick


----------



## redhead1226 (Aug 31, 2018)

All great entries! Was hard to choose just 3. I had zero time to get my entry in and I wanted to give it a shot. Ill have more time hopefully next challenge I hope! Again everyone did an awesome job!


----------



## earlene (Aug 31, 2018)

Only 4 more folk need to vote!  I am very happily encouraged by this after all the problems with the survey process earlier today.

Because of the difficulties with the survey earlier today, I will leave the Survey Open overnight to allow the remaining 4 time for voting.  I will post the winners in the morning.


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2018)

Congratulations to all who participated and all who submitted entries and all who suffered through the rigors of voting! It was very close, but we have our top 3 choices:

#1. Rowan
#2. dibbles
# 3. Misschief

Honorable Mentions go to: zanzalawi and scard, who followed very closely.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you! Congratulations to Rowan and Misschief. Shout out to zanzalawi and scard, and well done to all who entered. The entries were beautiful.

Thank you, earlene, for hosting the challenge and overcoming all the issues you had with the voting survey. You did a great job.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 1, 2018)

Congratulations Rowan, dibbles and Misschief! Beautiful work!

Amazing entries zanazalawi and scard - I really liked your soaps.

Incredible field this month - thank you Earlene for hosting and amazing entries, amazing talent everyone!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone! It was such a fun and difficult challenge and everyone's entries were amazing!

Special congratulations to dibbles, Mischief, zanzalawi and scard - I really loved all your entries. I especially loved how fine Dibbles lines were - I'm not sure how you managed that, Wow. 

Thankyou also to Earlene for doing a such fantastic job hosting and a tireless job sorting out the voting.  I could feel your frustration and just wanted to give you a big virtual hug. Your caring shines through. Thankyou.


----------



## Primrose (Sep 2, 2018)

Well done everyone! And thanks to earlene for hanging in there with the teething issues!


----------



## artemis (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, I did it! Is it too late to enter? [emoji1][emoji23] We spent most of August vacationing at my parents' house before dropping the eldest off at college. While I often take a small "kit" of soaping supplies with me, this year I just didn't have the time to make my challenge soap. It is scented with BA's Sun & Sand (Yankee candle dupe) and was inspired by the way the light reflected off the bottom of the swimming pool. I had a second idea for the same technique involving oranges and yellows. This went so much more smoothly than I thought that I might try the other idea, too.


----------



## scard (Sep 7, 2018)

Great job, I hope you post some cut pics! It is like a pool, funny the places inspiration can come from.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2018)

@artemis It looks great!


----------



## amd (Sep 10, 2018)

I love that @artemis ! I think you nailed it, even before I read the post I thought it was like looking into water.


----------

